# Onslow County, NC, Spayed 1yr. solid black Female ID#A039902



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

This DOG - ID#A039902

.

I am a spayed female, black German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 1 year old.

I have been at the shelter since Jun 15, 2010.

This information is 1 hour old.Back​For more information about this animal, call:
Onslow County Animal Shelter at (910) 455-0182
Ask for information about animal ID number A039902Sounds like PTS date is FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is beautiful :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

This is from a volunteer that assessed her today:

" All black female - appears purebred GSD. Per Onslow AC she was turned in for not getting along with the dog in her home and being "aggressive" with cats. I spent about 20 minutes with her. She was clearly someone's pet - she is overweight (not extreme, but heavy), appears healthy. She allowed me to look in her ears, touch her feet, and quickly check her teeth. I would agree she is between 1 yr & 2 yrs old. She pottied as soon as we went outside, which I always take as a good sign. She was a little hyper in the meet & greet dog run - when I could get her to focus on me, she wanted to climb in my lap. Very friendly, kissing my face. As the "owner" said she was not getting along with dogs in the home, I asked a shelter worker to bring another smaller dog out in a run two spots down from her. She was reactive, barking, trying to climb the fence and get to the other dog. She hackled up and almost managed to flip the latch on the gate to get out. She knew exactly where to hit the latch to try to open in. They would not allow me to bring another dog any closer to her. She was not growling or snarling. When I body blocked her away from the gate, she came back a couple more times to try to get around me. She would not let me see her belly to verify if she is spayed. She is probably at least 80 lbs. She needs a gentle leader or prong collar and has zero leash manners. "


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

No longer listed. Hope she made it out....seemed like a nice dog, just did not like other animals.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Found out that she was adopted locally. I hope she has a nice safe home now!!


----------

